# Kitten needs a home (northumberland)



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

we have a gorgeous black/white (felix marked) Tom Kitten looking for his special home.
This Tom was born to a queen that was dumped.mum and the rest of the litter have found their new homes


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

shame your not closer, but im sure you have found him a home


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

GeordieBabe said:


> shame your not closer, but im sure you have found him a home


No he is still here and one of his brothers is also looking for a home aswell so we are hopeing they could go together

More pics,only the black and white and Tabby and white are still available


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Pity I would take them but you are tooo far away as I am near Stockport


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these rescues
Cat Rescue and Rehoming Shelters in Northumberland, UK
I am sure they will have loads of people on their waiting lists for kittens


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

These Boys are still looking


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am looking for a male kitty but I am unable to travel. I live in Preston, where abouts are you?

Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Kittens are in Northumberland


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

He looks so cute now Graham just a shame you are so far away


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Owww i would have him but I live in Southampton, how far away is that???


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking for a male kitty but I am unable to travel. I live in Preston, where abouts are you?
> 
> ...


They are in a small place called allenheads in Northumberland 18 miles from Hexham


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hope they get a good home soon, i like the male tabby but not having anymore for now


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Kittens are reserved


----------

